# Salt Lake City rides



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

My wife and I are planning a MTB/Road bike vaction, passing through SLC. Just wondering what the road around the Great Salt Lake for bicycles is like. I was curious about planning a ride out on Promontory road. This would be in June by the way...
Any comments/suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## DigitalIbis (Mar 23, 2010)

Riding around/near the lake = bugs. You can ride over the causeway to Antelope Island, but again, you eat a fair amount of bugs. Its pretty to look at, from a plane, but thats about it. Plenty of mtn/road action to take part of though. What days (of the week) will you be here? We have several clubs that do weekday and weekend group rides that you could join in on.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

I guess he decided not to go to SLC. however, i am going to be there next week and looking for some good road riding right from downtown SLC. Suggestions? Extended climbing would be nice.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Little Cottonwood Canyon is 7 miles and 3500 ft, average grade of 7%. Big Cottonwood has almost the same vertical but in twice the miles. Emigration is really mild. Milcreek is probably closed half way up.
You can climb Suncrest in the south end of the valley, or you can do the "Gentleman's ride" and do them all in one day. 
Keep in mind there will be pretty drastic temp changes.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cool. Thanks. How is the traffic on the B and L Cottonwood roads?


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

During the week its not bad. Ski traffic has dropped off considerably. Little Cottonwood just got repaved last year so its really nice. The canyons get pretty busy Saturdays, but during the week, they are really nice. There are a lot of cyclists that use them so generally folks are used to us.

Wasatch Blvd connects the two and has a good shoulder.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sweet. Thanks for the advice. Looking forward to riding them this week.
J


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

How was it?


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree Emigration is a mild climb but a good warm up for little mountain and on up to Big Mountain, add in the climb back up to the top of little mountain from Mt Dell and you have a good ride IMHO. And for the truely sadistic ride down the back side of Big Mountain to East Canyon Res. and back up. 
I know I love riding up to Big Mountain from my house in North Salt Lake for a total of about 70 miles. 

Another good 'lunch' ride is to 'time trial' up city creek canyon from downtown.


----------



## cat5cyclist (Jun 28, 2011)

I good ride that I like to do after work from downtown is to go up and back down City Creek Canyon then make my way over to emigration canyon and go up to Little Mountain and back.


----------



## boonetahoe (Jul 4, 2011)

All the rides around Kamas (about 30 mins from SLC) are excellent, especially Wolf Creek.


----------

